# Another bow hunt



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

With my Wisconsin Archery buck tag filled, I loaded up my gear and headed out of state for to do some bowhunting. 

Because I have a total knee replacement coming up soon, I planned to hunt from the ground.










Here are some pictures and video of that trip.

I did some decoying and hunted from a ground blind.










I had one buck skirt my position. He never saw the decoy. He did not respond to grunt calls.




























Before it got dark this back arrived.




























This buck left and then returned and circled the decoy offering a 20 yard quartering shot. My shot was a pass through heart shot.

Here is the homemade 250 grain, 6 blade broadhead after I pulled the arrow from the ground.



















I was testing an arrow mounted tracking telemetry nock Ive been working on for 3 years. Here is the track job using the signal from the device.

[video]




I also used my thermal capable drone to get video footage of the carcass location. Here is that video.

[video]




the broadhead does a good job on the heart.










When I shot I heard the "Click" of the broadhead blades hitting bone. Normally that is the sound of hitting ribs but this sounded different. I hit the Humerus bone with 2 blades of the broadhead taking out pieces of the bone.





































When I got home I did a euro mount of the skull and processed the buck saving some of the trim for canning since I like canned venison.




























[video]




38 pints of tender and juicy canned deer meat.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice story & buck Rancid! I can’t look at video now but what bow are you shooting? That’s a pretty impressive bone “cut”.


----------



## Beto7YT (Oct 26, 2021)

How did you make the broadhead? forge? CNC?. The result is amazing!👌



*_*
taser 7 the most effective non-lethal weapon ever


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Enjoyed the story and detail...nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Great footage. Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Outstanding thanks for sharing love your threads!!!!!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Beto7YT said:


> How did you make the broadhead? forge? CNC?. The result is amazing!👌







__





Designing my own broadhead | Ron's outdoor blog.


In nearly 50 years of bowhunting Ive had success with all manner of commercially available broadheads. Ive taken game with 2 blade, 3 and 4 blade heads. All will kill if sharp and well placed. Blood




ronkulas.proboards.com


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

The drone and the tracking nock are some great uses of technology. The drone is something I have been considering for a few years.


----------

